
Google News just got stupid - rapauli
Google News just got stupid. Gone are complex custom searches w&#x2F; filters set in a scripted section. it may be an attempt to deal with fake news. Feels like a credit card raising it&#x27;s rates
======
m23khan
What I find annoying is that Google News just seems to be a news aggregator -
search for any news keyword and you will find links to articles from
questionable/unknown news sources.

